# issues with BIG hobart 4246hd and 4346 mixer grinders



## tomj (Aug 16, 2018)

I've been tasked with getting these machines up and running after some parts were removed, they use #32 plates and knives.  The issue is the studs on the auger tips- one machine is 1/2" and the other is just a little over 7/16".  I see most plates have 1/2" center stud holes which actually measure larger than 1/2" which would allow the auger on the unit with a 7/16 stud to contact the inside of the machine, which is a no go.  Also the #32 knives are so tall that when installed do not allow me get the plate seated fully in the end of the machine, so of course tightening the front sleeve nut would put pressure on the knife.  I checked and factory hobart knives are 5/8" tall, which is what I have but the stack height of the plate and knife is 1/4" too far out.  I'm puzzled by the 7/16 stud on the one machine, is the actual standard for #32 plates for a 1/2" hole or what, and what is the correct standard height for the knife?


----------



## LanceR (Aug 17, 2018)

Good morning, Tom

I would suggest calling the Hobart technical or factory service folks. They've always been able to answer my questions.  Also you can find the manuals for most Hobart stuff here....

https://resources.itwfeg.com/sites/resourcecenter/default.aspx


----------



## tomj (Aug 17, 2018)

Already spoke to them and the manuals don't have any dimensional data for the studs, knives, or plates.  Nobody I've spoken to has any measuring equipment more accurate than a tape measure so is not able to give useful dimensions and I haven't been able to find a published standard for the dimensions on these parts.  I'll probably just need to get a bigger stud for the 7/16 one I have or put a bushing in the plate, then machine 1/4" off of the knife height...I've read that people sometimes have problems with the knives running hot in these and ruining the plates and knives, no doubt because the machine setup should have a provision for setting the knife clearance or auger end play and doesn't


----------



## airmec (Aug 23, 2018)

Your plate will protrude past the housing and when the nut is tightened that will seal the seat on the auger bushing so no food gets past the auger. as for clearance or end play there really isn't any a plastic, fiber.or brass bushing rides on the sealing face of the auger and keeps the cutting blade hard against the die so it will cut and not smear the meat or what ever you are grinding, you will find parts, IPC, and manuals at  HeritageParts.com hope this helps you


----------

